# Ideas for male friend's birthday



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Ok. I need ideas for a guy friend's birthday. I've given him sports things. I've given him cologne. It's tomorrow and I just can't think of something to give him this year. Any interesting ideas?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Guy friend or guy FRIEND?

How about tickets to something? A sports event or an upcoming concert?


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

lamaga said:


> Guy friend or guy FRIEND?
> 
> How about tickets to something? A sports event or an upcoming concert?


Just a good guy buddy. And we live out in the boonies, so no events like that out here. Guys are so hard to buy for, especially when they're not your significant other! lol!


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

Get him a hooker


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Even if he isn't an intimate friend, he might enjoy a nice dinner and conversation.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

ku1980rose said:


> Just a good guy buddy. And we live out in the boonies, so no events like that out here. Guys are so hard to buy for, especially when they're not your significant other! lol!


Do you have events over there such as ... rodeos, horse back riding, racing, or anything similar?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Cash. Cold, hard cash.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Cash. Cold, hard cash.


^^^Perfect idea!!! That way... he can get whatever he wants... lol


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

hmm...
married woman buying 'guy friend' presents? :scratchhead:


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

He's a good friend of mine. Was before marriage and still hangs out with my h and I.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

ku1980rose said:


> He's a good friend of mine. Was before marriage and still hangs out with my h and I.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sports team hat?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> hmm...
> married woman buying 'guy friend' presents? :scratchhead:


You're grouchy today. You don't agree with a thing I think LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

If you can't ask your hubby for advice what to get him... then Dont get this other guy ANYTHING>

Otherwise, if he is friend of both you & husband.. then go ahead & bake some cookies. (Or a pie.) Guy's love pies & cookies.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Chelle D said:


> If you can't ask your hubby for advice what to get him... then Dont get this other guy ANYTHING>
> 
> Otherwise, if he is friend of both you & husband.. then go ahead & bake some cookies. (Or a pie.) Guy's love pies & cookies.


also the way to his heart :/


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> hmm...
> married woman buying 'guy friend' presents? :scratchhead:


I thought the exact same thing! I guess i'm always trying to extrovert my own feelings/values onto others.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

:redcard:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/48963-dropping-bomb.html

So you are getting divorced!?

There seems to more here than just a guy that hangs otu with you two .... no?

I can see form other comments in your other thrread you have regretted marrying him.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> You're grouchy today. You don't agree with a thing I think LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol
youre funny 

i just dont agree with opposite sex friends when youre in a serious relationship.
doesnt matter how long youve known them.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> lol
> youre funny
> 
> i just dont agree with opposite sex friends when youre in a serious relationship.
> doesnt matter how long youve known them.


Read her thread she is divorcing her husband. Not sure if he knows this yet. I think she is going to wait until after the harvest ....

So, all fine and good. This happens. My only point was to suggest to keep this platonic until the divorce is dealt with. I suggest keeping the gift friendly but not too friendly ... for now.

Cologne is good. The baking idea is good. If you take him to dinner I do suggest you and your husband take him out together. Just sayin. You don't need to complicate things now.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> Read her thread she is divorcing her husband. Not sure if he knows this yet. I think she is going to wait until after the harvest ....


hmm

yes, just saw it.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> lol
> youre funny
> 
> i just dont agree with opposite sex friends when youre in a serious relationship.
> doesnt matter how long youve known them.


The only 'male' friends I have are my husband's friends and we hang the three of us. I don't have 'independent' male friendships. We do have strict boundaries as to what's appropriate. 

As I am the gift buyer for all occasions, I guess I just assumed it would be like with us.

Hubby: Brent's birthday is coming up, what should we get him.

I go shopping LOL and it's my problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> The only 'male' friends I have are my husband's friends and we hang the three of us. I don't have 'independent' male friendships. We do have strict boundaries as to what's appropriate.
> 
> As I am the gift buyer for all occasions, I guess I just assumed it would be like with us.
> 
> ...


that is fine.
but no hanging out alone, texts, phone calls or e-mails.


----------



## jenniferswe (Apr 23, 2012)

a gift card to a store he likes.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> also the way to his heart :/


Like this idea! I can do that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

This is true but this is still a friend of ours. I'm just the gift buyer and was a friend of mine before the marriage. All are good ideas. As for asking my h he always says he doesn't know or "whatever you think" so I'm always stuck. Sometimes we go out for drinks but kinda difficult to do right now. My h and I aren't really spending a lot of time together for obvious reasons. 




Entropy3000 said:


> :redcard:
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/48963-dropping-bomb.html
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't understand why people can't believe that people can have opposite sex friends and just be friends?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

ku1980rose said:


> I don't understand why people can't believe that people can have opposite sex friends and just be friends?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


because too many times it doesnt stay that way so why push it.
my relationships are too important to me to even test that.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

2nd... it's just that you & -80rose are on different playing fields.

You seem to want to preserve your relationships... She, at this point does not really care if she ticks off her hubby.


Oh.. to 80rose : I wouldn't be making cookies or pies for my hubbie's friend without making a bigger portion for hubs. That would be a big no no!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

ku1980rose said:


> I don't understand why people can't believe that people can have opposite sex friends and just be friends?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Especially under your circumstances where you are on your way out the door. Our lovers are friends first. It is part of the mating ritual. We bond before we mate.

This question is continually rehashed. Investing emotionally in other folks can drain a marriage. Many folks do not even see that. They just experience a disconnect in their primary relationship while investing in other people and then wonder why their primary relationship suffers. Go figure.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

guns


----------

